# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Angelfish >  My Angel is a devil

## drjallen3

I have 4 Angels in a 30 gallon tank that have just come into adulthood. One has taken charge of the tank and keeps the other 3 in the lower left back corner. I used to turn my canister filter off during feeding so they can come to the top and feed without the filter taking most of it. Now I have to leave the filter on so the food will swirl through the tank so the other can eat. Any suggestions?

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

This is typical Angelfish behaviour hopefully after a bit of time and once they establish who is boss, they'll calm down and all should start to come back to the top....you will get them having a go at each other from time to time, they're not hurting each other.

----------


## drjallen3

> This is typical Angelfish behaviour hopefully after a bit of time and once they establish who is boss, they'll calm down and all should start to come back to the top....you will get them having a go at each other from time to time, they're not hurting each other.


Yeah, I've witnessed some rather violent fights going on. Two of them at a time would fight in a swirling fashion so fast that I'm surprised they don't start a whirlpool before they stop. But you're right...they don't hurt each other. It's just that I've been keeping and breeding Angel fish for over 30 years and never saw behavior like this before. Definitely cichlid behavior!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (24-04-2018)

----------

